# is my gsd bi color? or black and tan?



## Yong Seung (Mar 4, 2017)

breeder said he is black and tan but i am not so sure now. he is 11 months old. 
how long do they change the coat color??


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He is definitely a black and tan. Love the dark face!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

black and tan .

not even close to a bi colour


----------



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

He is black and tan! Beautiful dog


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL cool face ... but of course I'm biased.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is cute! But agreed - a black and tan - not a bi-color

Lee


----------

